# NetworkManager-l2tp is missing

## davidshen84

I am using plasma-nm to manage my network. I set up a L2TP VPN connection. But when I try to connect to it I got this error:

NetworkManager[233]: <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/1 failed to activate: (2) The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.l2tp' was not installed.

I looked into my system, and portage, there's really no such a package. Does gentoo missed this package? Or it is a problem with NetworkManager?

----------

## u238

I have the same problem, is there any use flag to activate?

----------

## NismoC32

Get a similar error when I trie to connect using OpenVPN:

 *Quote:*   

> The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn' was not installed.

 

I have openVPN installed and the OpenVPN networkmanager plugin.

Any idea whats missing ?

----------

## Yminus

Have you seen this bug report. The ebuild worked for me after emerging 

gnome-base/libgnome-keyring

net-dialup/xl2tpd

----------

## Yminus

I have updated the ebuild in bug report to include the missing dependencies.

----------

## rickvernam

I installed networkmanager-l2tp, but then got a message in logs:

```
VPN connection 'New vpn connection' failed to connect: 'Could not find the ipsec binary.'.
```

So I'm assuming I need to install libreswan or something of the like.  Do I configure libreswan via ipsec.conf, or should I expect network manager to configure it?

----------

## Yminus

 *rickvernam wrote:*   

> So I'm assuming I need to install libreswan or something of the like.

 

I have net-misc/libreswan installed as dependency of net-misc/networkmanager-openswan. If I find the time I will update the ebuild.

 *rickvernam wrote:*   

> Do I configure libreswan via ipsec.conf, or should I expect network manager to configure it?

 

I did not touch ipsec.conf so I assume network manager will do it.

----------

